# Warped Chess board



## saverio (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,
First time posting….just joined tonight….so here it goes. I'm making my first chess board. Did the first and second glue ups. And guess what? It warped ! Cupped on bottom. Any suggestions to fix (before Christmas) THIS YEAR. Or do I just work around it. It's not real bad, maybe 3/16". The final trim that goes around perimeter is not on yet.

Thank you. 
Vince N.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Probably need to start sanding. My guess it bowed when you clamped it during glue up.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to LJ's


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought that is normal. No matter how careful you are with the glue up, it's not going to be flat. Perhaps less warp. You have to sand/plane it flat.

Just curious. Has anyone run it through a planner? I would think a drum sander would be ideal.


----------



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

Are you referring to the actual board? How thick is the board? I've seen where the board alone is only 1/4" thick. Not sure how much sanding can be done for that.


----------



## saverio (Dec 18, 2012)

The board started out at 1". Then planed to just shy of 3/4". This is where I started my glue ups. It warped after the second glue up. I did sand on the bottom as Monte suggested…...both ends. (with a belt sander) It did help, but not completely out. Plus, it didn't look right…..NOT PRETTY AT ALL. Nobody would believe it was my work. lol. So, I thought of a friend of mine that owns a professional woodworking shop. I'm sure they would have a power planer large enough to accept this 17" wide board. He does, and told me to bring it down. Hoping to have it planed this week some time. Will keep the project updated. Thanks to all.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This happens more frequently when only one side has a finish on it.


----------



## Whitewalls (Dec 30, 2012)

I know that I had the same problem happen to me when I planed all my pieces for a cutting board the same thickness then glued them up. They warped on me and I had a heck of a time getting them straightened out. Lots of sanding was involved. I have since learned, for myself at least, to get all the pieces close to the same thickness's. Then I glue them up and then send them through the planer. Then it's just a light sanding before finishing.


----------

